# Seneca Lake!!!



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ant updates on water level/temp and color? Thanks!!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Riverrat3 said:


> Ant updates on water level/temp and color? Thanks!!


Level is at 830.4. The corp of engineers opened the spillway this mourning. They are only dropping it to 830.2 which is 2 ft below summer pool. They are holding it at this level until around 3-16. Boat ramps are in good shape and usable. Water color is good at Dam area. Don't know temp or what upper end is


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Buddy fished a few pull offs yesterday off 313. Said its about 2' below summer pool and had about 2' clarity in spots.


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Buddy fished a few pull offs yesterday off 313. Said its about 2' below summer pool and had about 2' clarity in spots.


Did you do any good? Im going tomorrow!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

He was down with his wife but didn't fish to long and didn't catch anything. Just a quick day trip for them to check the cabin


----------



## Jeremy Dawson (Mar 11, 2016)

Is anyone catching any Saugeye at Seneca Lake or at the Saltfork Spillway yet? Been out a few times, but no luck yet.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Still awful slow. Spent a few hours on Seneca day before yesterday. Tried several methods and managed one eye.


----------



## Jeremy Dawson (Mar 11, 2016)

Lewis said:


> Still awful slow. Spent a few hours on Seneca day before yesterday. Tried several me
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> ...


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am eating the one eye I have to show for 3 days of canoe/ shore fishing. Fished the bay next to Cadillac Cove, under the low bridge east on 313, wind was absolutely vicious and ended up portaging down road. Water was 53.4 though, caught a few channel cats and dink crappie. few days later managed one eye near public marina. That's all.


----------

